# Delta 13 14 17 Series...



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I know the difference between the 14 and 17. What is the difference between the 13 and 14 ?

Any reliability/operating issues with the 17 series ?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Those strongest roots whoop your ass to where you're doing faucets unlicensed now?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

AssTyme said:


> What is the difference between the 13 and 14?


1...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

13 series is marketed as base model trim. Chrome only and very basic shower head. Choice between plastic ball handle or one style of chrome lever.

The valve and cartridge of the 13 series is identical to the 14 series.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Seriously though, I don't know of a difference between 13/14 (1300/1400) series.

We install more of the 17 than the 17T, no issues so far. Easy to install, operate, service if needed.


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

1700 uses a different cartridge the upside to this is you can regulate temperature separate and volume separate 1300/1400 volume cannot be regulated 1700 has better trim packages also I saw I the ridgid site you asked about the sterling units I install them on a regular basis the key to install is to set in a mortar base get tube very level and the walls will snap into place and no gaps at the seams just put one in today


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Those strongest roots whoop your ass to where you're doing faucets unlicensed now?


Maybe he needs a jetter?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Those strongest roots whoop your ass to where you're doing faucets unlicensed now?


Ha-ha. I cracked up reading this.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Ha-ha. I cracked up reading this.




Love it when I have to follow some of the high & mighty, self righteous, my chit doesn't stink, I'm all man, licensed plumbers around my area. All that schooling and fancy piece of paper definitely didn't make them any better than a run of the mill handyman.

I see it all the time... 

Is this how you guys get off ???

Sad...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So you got your plumbing license then?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> Love it when I have to follow some of the high & mighty, self righteous, my chit doesn't stink, I'm all man, licensed plumbers around my area. All that schooling and fancy piece of paper definitely didn't make them any better than a run of the mill handyman.
> 
> I see it all the time...
> 
> ...


You're right, a fancy education and piece of paper doesn't make someone a good plumber. But if you are good then why not get a license and be legit with insurance and all? That way you, too, can talk smack and have a fancy piece of paper to back it up.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> You're right, a fancy education and piece of paper doesn't make someone a good plumber. But if you are good then why not get a license and be legit with insurance and all? That way you, too, can talk smack and have a fancy price of paper to back it up.




I do not need a plumbing license to do drain & sewer cleaning in the state of Wisconsin. Why would you think that I'm not insured ?

I ask about a simple plumbing fixture for my home remodel (for which my licensed plumber friend will be doing) and some of you guys chit your pants... :blink:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I think the other difference between the 13 and 14 is one being slightly shallower. Out here our 1300 and 1400 series are different color, with one having a gray bottom and the other a blue. the gray (1300 I think) is about 1/4"-3/8" shorter for a shallower valve body.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> I do not need a plumbing license to do drain & sewer cleaning in the state of Wisconsin. Why would you think that I'm not insured ?
> 
> I ask about a simple plumbing fixture for my home remodel (for which my licensed plumber friend will be doing) and some of you guys chit your pants... :blink:


Fair enough. I'm not attacking you. Maybe you do have insurance. I don't know. That wasn't my point. I was mainly asking why not get a license? It can only help, not hinder. And I believe you that you don't need one for strictly drain cleaning. But why not pursue higher accolades that will open more doors? I assume you need some license to replace or repair sewer lines. If you're giving that away to licensed plumbers you're leaving money on the table.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> I do not need a plumbing license to do drain & sewer cleaning in the state of Wisconsin. Why would you think that I'm not insured ?
> 
> I ask about a simple plumbing fixture for my home remodel (for which my licensed plumber friend will be doing) and some of you guys chit your pants... :blink:


Then ask your licensed plumber friend.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Then ask your licensed plumber friend.


Kinda what I thought...


----------

